# What in [email protected]#* did I do now?!?



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couldn't resist, someone emailed this to me and I just cracked up. 
fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

I LOVE it!!!! LOL That is so well done, funny and cute I bet Cynthia will get a kick out of it as well.

Thanks so much for sharing this little penguin prank


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I bet Cynthia will get a kick out of it as well.


You are so right!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No Cynthia you cannot have a penguin in the bathtub 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp. thank you, thank you, thank you. That is so funny. Everyone who sees it will have a big smile on their face because of it. Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Unbelievable! That has got to be the funniest thing I've seen yet!

Poor baby, he was just minding his own business, doing his penguin walk....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad you liked it too, I just couldn't figure out what in the world, in the 
penguin's world, would prompt such behavior. Siblings? Lovers? Bored?
Just couldn't imagine. But it was too funny, and I'm sure the slappee survived the dunk in the water!

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think the Ice was merely sodden-thawed there where they stepped innocently expecting it to be solid...so it gave way, and..."Plunk!"


Glad it was not me, I would not do near so well in that frigid ( BRRRRR!) Water as a Pengion would!

I imagine the other Penguines were amused, and some likely thought or said in Penguin-talk, "Oh boy! Hehehe...Been-there! - done-that!"

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That made me crack up!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Great post FP, 
Looks like a guard standing at his post, didn't the other penguin see the line he was not allowed to cross..lol

Alaska


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

lol that was so funney 
i could watch that for houres


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I bet Cynthia will get a kick out of it as well.


And you are right. I have seen it before but it still makes me laugh. I still haven't worked out whether the wing that hits the second pigeon is genuine or a computer "trick".

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Please forgive me for being a stick in the mud...but I don't think that was a very nice thing to do...in fact that one bird is really mean !!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it's hysterical.
Haven't heard, stick in the mud, since my gran died.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I think there are tricksters in the animal kingdom just like among us...
Anyway, it is funny and I'd forgot all about it being here. Glad the link still
works and it still cracks me up, what can I say? 

fp


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

not Much To Say About That But It Sure Made My Day... LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alaska said:


> Great post FP,
> Looks like a guard standing at his post, didn't the other penguin see the line he was not allowed to cross..lol
> 
> Alaska


ALASKA!!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???!!! HAVE YOU POSTED A NEW THREAD??? WITH UPDATES????  I MUST GO LOOK!!

Hey, fp...when I first saw the pic, the slapee was just standing behind the slapER and jumping up and down...wondered what was so funny about that...then, read through the posts and thought, "hmmm, think I've missed something!" Went back and sure enough...NOW I get it....I think HUEY, my computer, was having a "seizure!" He's fine now! Thanks for the chuckle...

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Shi, I too got excited seeing Alaska's name pop up until I noticed this thread dates back to 2005.

Maybe we oughta PM her.

Well, I just did - hope she sees it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Maggie, thanks for pointing out that it was an old thread. I wondered why I had posted twice, but thought it was yet another senior moment!

No wonder I could remember having seen it before, LOL!

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I see it is now an "oldie but still a goodie"!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey Shi, I too got excited seeing Alaska's name pop up until I noticed this thread dates back to 2005.
> 
> Maybe we oughta PM her.
> 
> Well, I just did - hope she sees it.


OH WONDERFUL! I NEVER EVEN *looked* AT THE DATE!!!  

*SIGH* OK, OK, I ADMIT IT...I'M LOSIN' IT!!

That's the BAD news, the GOOD news is that I DID PM Alaska and received a reply!!! LOOK FOR AN UPDATE!! THE FAMOUS ELLE IS DOING FINE AND NOW ALASKA HAS MANY MORE PIJIES (I believe I could sense a lot of OOPS babies???  )

Hallelujah! I'm redeemed!  

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Guys, Hey, psssst yes YOU.

I saw Alaska's green light on tonight!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Guys, she PM'd me too - has been really busy but promised to be on soon with a nice update - up to 24 pigeons now.


----------

